# 200mm Lüfter für Corsair 600T White gesucht



## schlenzie (5. Oktober 2011)

*200mm Lüfter für Corsair 600T White gesucht*

Hi,

ich habe hier 3 Lüfter gefunden, hat jemand eine besondere Kaufidee?

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Über 140mm Lüfter » BitFenix Spectre 200mm Lüfter White LED - black

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xigmatek » Xigmatek XLF-2004 Blackline LED Lüfter - 200mm

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Über 140mm Lüfter » NZXT FS-200 Enthusiast Silent Case Fan - 200mm (passt der überhaupt?)


----------



## Tranix (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 200mm Lüfter für Corsair 600T White gesucht*

Leider ist die Auswahl gering bei 200mm Lüfter. Der Xigmatek empfinde ich als störend, von der Lautstärke.
Ich würde den Bitfenix nehme, laut Berichten scheint der gut zusein.

Ansonsten gibts noch folgenden, der mit einfällt:

Amazon.com: Cooler Master Computer Case Cooling R4-LUS-07AR-GP: Electronics


----------



## schlenzie (5. Oktober 2011)

Von wem wird der Originale Gehäuselüfter gefertigt. Ich glaube nicht das die von Corsair selber sind


----------



## Naennon (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 200mm Lüfter für Corsair 600T White gesucht*

der is von Xigmatek, also der originale


----------



## schlenzie (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 200mm Lüfter für Corsair 600T White gesucht*

hi, bist du dir sicher. habe von der optik her letztens von aero cool gesehen - mit diesen "fransen" an den flügeln

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Über 140mm Lüfter » BitFenix Spectre 200mm Lüfter White LED - black

diese musste ich wieder zurück schicken, weil die gar nichts können ausser leise sein... von airflow ist auf 12v mal gar keine rede... ein leises lüftchen und sonst gar nichts.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 200mm Lüfter für Corsair 600T White gesucht*

Die Xigmatek ( 20cm ) sind nur gedrosselt wirklich brauchbar ( ca 700 Upm ) , außerdem sind die ohne Bastelaufwand nicht für den Fronteinbau geeignet. Die haben nur die Verschraubung auf der Druckseite


----------



## wiesmoa (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 200mm Lüfter für Corsair 600T White gesucht*

Ist der Lüfter von Bitfenix überhaupt für den Einbau an der Gehäusefront geeignet?
Bräuchte auch neue Lüfter für mein Corsair Gehäuse.


----------



## schlenzie (16. Dezember 2011)

Leider nicht. Nach dem Ausbau (schon schwierig) war es noch schwerer den Lüfter wieder einzubauen. Musste dann einen anderen Befestigungssatz nehmen. Anders ging es nicht. 

Aber die Lüfter taugen nix. Überhaupt kein Durchsatz


----------



## schlenzie (28. Februar 2012)

Um noch mal das Thema aufleben zu lassen, folgende Frage:

Lohnt es sich den oberen Lüfter gegen 2x 120mm Enermax Cruzer zu tauschen ??


----------



## Raketenjoint (5. März 2012)

*AW: 200mm Lüfter für Corsair 600T White gesucht*

Also den Bitfenix finde ich als Gehäuselüfter klasse, wenn man nicht viel Druck braucht und es leiser sein soll. Aber willst du es ruhig haben? Oder eher leistungsfähiger?


----------



## schlenzie (5. März 2012)

Hm. Die Bitfenix habe ich schon gehabt und zurück geschickt... 

Ich persönlich fand die viel zu schwach, auf maximal Drehzahl schaffen die fast so viel Wind wie die original Lüfter auf Minimumdrehzahl

Natürlich waren sie leise aber ineffektiv 

Zu deiner Frage: Leise und effizient soll der Lüfter sein  was sonst 

Schön wäre ein Silent Wing als 200'er. Aber die Nachfrage in dem Segment ist wohl nicht so groß


----------



## ChrisMK72 (5. März 2012)

*AW: 200mm Lüfter für Corsair 600T White gesucht*

News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE

Von denen hab ich 2 im Gehäuse. Die sind top.

Das tiefe rot gefällt mir. Nicht so grell. Wie die Glut in einem Ofen.

Die braucht man auch nicht drosseln. Volle Drehzahl sind die auf 700 Umdrehungen. Leise und ordentlich Wind.

P.s.: Die Kühlung ist auch astrein. Nicht umsonst sind meine Komponenten trotz 4Ghz OC CPU und 900/2000MHz GPU trotz allem so kühl. Muss natürlich auch Platz im Gehäuse sein, für den Luftstrom.

Edit : Falls die auch weiss sein sollen weiss ich leider nicht. Vierlleicht gibt´s die ja auch in anderen Farben, bzw. ohne. Blau gibt´s die schonmal so weit ich weiß.

*Hier bei ca. 9,58Min* sieht man einen der Lüfter in Action, wie es durch das Gitter aussieht. Damit man sich das mal vorstellen kann.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L8Z5Wzkc9uE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich hab mir halt noch einen 2. dazugekauft, für den Bereich im Deckel. Standardmäßig kommt das Gehäuse nur mit einem 200er Front und einen 120er hinten. Oben der Platz ist wohl aus kostengründen frei geblieben. Da steckt bei mir jetzt nochmal genauso ein 200er drin. Sieht klasse aus und ist klasse. Für die Seitenöffnung hab ich mir einfach einen 140er Gummirahmen bei Caseking mit dazugehörigem Alufilter geholt. Sieht auch klasse aus. Da braucht meiner Meinung nach kein lüfter hin.
Aber egal. Hier geht´s ja nur um den 200er Lüfter. Die Dinger kann ich empfehlen.


----------



## schlenzie (5. März 2012)

Da kann ich die nur zustimmen. Mein altes CM Storm hatte die auch !!

Habe derzeitig noch zwei Stück in Blau Originalverpackt rumliegen. Weiß ist Pflicht


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. März 2012)

*AW: 200mm Lüfter für Corsair 600T White gesucht*



schlenzie schrieb:


> Da kann ich die nur zustimmen. Mein altes CM Storm hatte die auch !!
> 
> Habe derzeitig noch zwei Stück in Blau Originalverpackt rumliegen. Weiß ist Pflicht



Mir würde schon weiße Beleuchtung reichen bei Transparentschwarz


----------



## schlenzie (5. März 2012)

*AW: 200mm Lüfter für Corsair 600T White gesucht*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Mir würde schon weiße Beleuchtung reichen bei Transparentschwarz



??? Was meinst du damit ???


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. März 2012)

*AW: 200mm Lüfter für Corsair 600T White gesucht*

Ich meinte damit LED Lüfter mit weißem Licht, aber nicht in Transparent sondern eher dezent in Schwarz


----------



## schlenzie (5. März 2012)

Schon komisch, das inzwischen fast jedes Gehäuse 200mm Lüfter verwendet aber es kaum welche am Markt gibt. 

Diese schwarzen mit weißem Licht könnte ich mit auch noch gefallen lassen !!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. März 2012)

*AW: 200mm Lüfter für Corsair 600T White gesucht*

Die habe ich ja bei mir im 650D drin, nur die 200er sind auch leider keine Leisetreter


----------



## 45thFuchs (6. März 2012)

*AW: 200mm Lüfter für Corsair 600T White gesucht*

Hab einen Yate loon billiglüfter in 220mm also in Idle und Gaming ist der weitaus Leiser und vom Geräusch weniger nervig als das Netzteil(BQE8)
Der dreht aber auch in Games und normallasten nur 210-400RPM ,Beim benchen mit 100%und 650RPM entsteht dann zwar mehr druck als beim Netzteil ,aber das Geräusch ist viel tiefer als die anderen Lüfter und dadurch besser auszuhalten.(Klingt halt nach richtig druck wenn man den auf 100% setzt,aber ohne die hochfrequenten Störgeräusche kleinerer Modelle)


----------



## schlenzie (7. März 2012)

*AW: 200mm Lüfter für Corsair 600T White gesucht*

Habe hier mal eine Userbeschreibung bei Caseking für den Lüfter 
*BitFenix Spectre 200mm Lüfter White LED - black*

gefunden:




> cruscz schrieb:
> 
> Habe zwei dieser Leisetreter als Ersatz für die Originallüfter meines  Corsair 600T erworben. Das System ist statt deutlich hörbar  (Original-Lüfter) zu fast lautlos (Bitfenix Spectre) gefallen. Unter  voller CPU-Last ist mein Thermalright Macho lauter als die Spectre bei  12V.
> 
> ...



Vielleicht habe ich damals etwas falsch gemacht. Bestelle mir die vielleicht doch nochmal. Aber nur für vorn... Oben will ich mal 2x 120mm Enermax (die weißen) ausprobieren


----------



## schlenzie (13. März 2012)

So,

Hier mal mein Erfahrungsbericht von den letzten 3 Tagen:

Gegen meine Prinzipien habe ich mir doch 2x Bitfenix Spectre LED White gekauft und gleich am Freitag noch eingebaut.
Das Ergebnis ist erschreckend... Ich höre gar nix mehr !!! Die Lüfter sind so was von leise, der Hammer.

Natürlich ist der Airflow geringer als mit den Originallüfter, aber ausreichend. Beim Spielen (BF3) habe ich den Gehäuseregler auf 50% und immer noch, mit dem Kopf oberhalb der Tischplatte, nicht hörbar. Der Katzenbrunnen am Ende des Zimmers ist akustisch wesentlich dominanter. 

Heute habe ich recht erschrocken, über ein lautes Lüftergeräusch während des Spielens, das Gehäuse geöffnet um zu gucken wo das herkommt. Es waren die Lüfter der GraKa  Die habe ich vorher noch nie wirklich gehört bzw. ist es nie aufgefallen wegen der lauten Corsair Lüfter. Die GraKa Lüfter wiederum liefen auf 55% mit ca 2350 upm. 

Das Fazit: 

Natürlich kann ich hier nicht mit messbaren Zahlen um mich werfen. Aber um ein lautes Lüftergeräusch gegen ein kaum hörbares einzutauschen, kann ich die Bitfenix nur empfehlen !! Die Temperaturen sind vom Mainboard leicht (2-4 Grad) gestiegen und es macht auf 7 oder 12V keinen großen Unterschied. Habe jetzt beim spielen ca. 45 Grad, vorher waren es 41-43 Grad. 

Aktuelle Bilder könnt ihr in meinem Sysprofil in den HD Bildern sehen


----------



## schlenzie (16. April 2012)

*AW: 200mm Lüfter für Corsair 600T White gesucht*

Ich melde mich mal wieder mit neuen Erfahrungen. Neuer Post, damit der Threat weiter oben steht 

Nach meinem versuch mit den beiden Bitfenix Spectre bin ich aufgrund des doch recht geringen Airflow´s und steigender Hitze auf eine andere Lösung übergegangen:

Hinten: Noiseblocker M12-P 
Oben: 2x Noiseblocker M12-P (raussaugend, außen angebracht)
Vorn: Bitfenix Spectre Pro LED 200mm

Fazit: das System ist im vorderen Bereich auf geringster Einstellung wieder hörbar aber "WEIT AUS" kühler geworden. Den Festplattenturm musste ich leider versetzen, weil er sonst mit dem 25mm tiefen Lüfter kollidiert hätte. Will bei Zeiten nochmal einen 30mm tiefen Lüfter testen, ob der u.U. leiser ist. Der Bitfenix macht 900upm und ist schon recht laut... Ich habe noch 2 Cooler Master Mega Flow 200 (allerdings in LED Blau) rumliegen. Damit will ich demnächst mal einen Lautstärken Test machen. Wenn es etwas bringt, bestell ich mir einen weißen oder tranparenten mal gucken. Aber blau oder rot passt halt gar nicht zum Rest.

Aktuelle Bilder sind wie immer im Sysprofil in der HD Galerie hinterlegt.

Vielleicht habt ihr auch schon Erfahrungen gemacht ?? Postet hier ...


----------



## GTXMatze (28. April 2012)

*AW: 200mm Lüfter für Corsair 600T White gesucht*

Wenn du den 30mm dicken Lüfter bereits getestet hast, passt dieser denn vernünftig in die Front wenn du ein bisschen was am Gehäuse veränderst ? Ich habe nämlich das gleiche Problem wie du mit dem lauten Frontlüfter und möchte den mit dem Coolermaster Megaflow ersetzen. Oben kommen bei mir dann auf jeden Fall auch 2x 120mm Lüfter rein, weil die zusammen mit sicherheit mehr wärme aus dem Gehäuse ziehen als der einzelne 200mm Lüfter. Ich habe den Coolermaster auch schon bestellt, wenn ich ihn rein bekomme melde ich mich wieder .


----------



## schlenzie (28. April 2012)

Ok. Ich habe es zeitlich noch nicht geschafft den einzubauen.


----------



## schlenzie (3. Mai 2012)

GTXMatze schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du den 30mm dicken Lüfter bereits getestet hast, passt dieser denn vernünftig in die Front wenn du ein bisschen was am Gehäuse veränderst ? Ich habe nämlich das gleiche Problem wie du mit dem lauten Frontlüfter und möchte den mit dem Coolermaster Megaflow ersetzen. Oben kommen bei mir dann auf jeden Fall auch 2x 120mm Lüfter rein, weil die zusammen mit sicherheit mehr wärme aus dem Gehäuse ziehen als der einzelne 200mm Lüfter. Ich habe den Coolermaster auch schon bestellt, wenn ich ihn rein bekomme melde ich mich wieder .



Sah mal, welche Farbe hast du von dem CM Lüfter genommen, also LED? Find es schade, das es die nicht mit weißen LEDs gibt.


----------



## GTXMatze (30. November 2012)

*AW: 200mm Lüfter für Corsair 600T White gesucht*

Ich habe den Lüfter in Blau genauso wie die zwei 120mm-Lüfter die ich oben am Gehäuse angebracht habe... Sieht eigentlich recht gut aus und die Lüfter haben auch alle ins Gehäuse gepasst vorausgesetzt man versetzt den Festplattenkäfig, wie du ja bereits erwähnt hast!


----------



## schlenzie (30. November 2012)

*AW: 200mm Lüfter für Corsair 600T White gesucht*

hast du bilder davon ?

z.B. Sysprofil ?


----------



## GTXMatze (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 200mm Lüfter für Corsair 600T White gesucht*

Entschuldige dass ich mal wieder so spät antworte habe gerade beruflich viel stress ...Ich mach am WE mal ein paar Bilder vllt auch ein Video wenn du noch interessiert bist ! mfg


----------



## schlenzie (6. Dezember 2012)

Hi. Bin selber die gesamte Woche auf Dienstreise. Ich kann dich verstehen 

Schick ruhig mal


----------

